# My new photoblog.



## ShutteredEye (Aug 20, 2005)

Set up a new photoblog.  Swing by and check it out if you want.

http://www.theshutteredeye.blogspot.com


----------



## Corry (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice! I can't seem to stop looking at the picture of the girl on the swing!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks, its all stuff I already had laying around, but it has potential.

Yah, that's my daughter on the swing, and I couldn't stop looking at it either, LOL!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## errant_star (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with Core ... the girl on the swing is really great ... nice setup :mrgreen:


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 2, 2005)

nice stuff mate.

i am a newbie in photography, but I was wondering who do you get that rich colour on your pictures?  did you photoshop them a lot?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 8, 2005)

tranceplant said:
			
		

> nice stuff mate.
> 
> i am a newbie in photography, but I was wondering who do you get that rich colour on your pictures?  did you photoshop them a lot?



Thanks!!  The color is 95% there on film.  I do boost saturation a tad (usually never more than 10 as it can start looking unnatural IMO) and sharpen a bit (to cover up the conversion to jpg and the poor scans the photo store gives me from my negatives.  Sometimes I boost contrast a tad to bring things out a bit, and occasionally I color correct if it's needed.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 8, 2005)

nice setup Robert.


----------



## vixenta (Sep 9, 2005)

hey like the site, that tenderness photo is really sweet


----------

